# substrate suggestion for peacocks/haps



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read pros/cons to lighter and darker colored substrates and was wondering if anybody could share personal results with Aulonocara Baenschi and Otopharynx lithobates? I currently have breeding pairs in my 55g with crushed coral/sand blend (but no BG yet so it's hard to tell, and without being able to compare, I don't know what will really set their color off). I'm not looking to change the 55, but working on the plans for an all male tank once the a Baenschi fry are grown and gone, keeping one of them for that tank. Looking for your experience on what color substrate looks best with certain color fish. I'm open to black if it doesn't wash out their color. White. Beige. Pink. Whatever.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

People who use darker substrates report that the fish often darken their colors, not always a positive change. Pool filter sand is easy maintenance and the fish love it. It's usually light beige in color and works well for me.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the look of pool filter sand, very natural looking, my cichlids love sifting through it, also like the way they move the sand around. Can't go wrong with the price, the ease of cleaning and maintenance. Good luck.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

my lithos have gotten really dark (males) but then again i have crushed coral argonite sand and a black BG. either way all my africans much prefer sand to gravel, so really its up to what you want to look at. breeding litho's in a 55 may become problematic later on tho (mine seem a bit aggressive in a 6ft 125g) anyways just my opinion GL with it.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had many lithobates, flavescents and baenschi in the past. Honestly, I haven't noticed a direct correlation between fish coloration and substrate although some do swear by it. A downside to darker substrate (besides the cost), is that it shows everything.

If you think about it, black enhances anything lighter because it's dark pigment. A simple way to put it, the darker substrate absorbs the light which enhances the color of the fish. A lighter substrate will reflect color and light, consequently it appears to wash out the fish.

Baenschi against a lighter substrate









"Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) against a lighter substrate


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

whoopsie, missed my own typo. Yes, it's a 45g currently running, and I'm only looking to add a few more of the a Baenschi once they reach 2" or so. Not trying to breed the others, even the lithobates. It's just when I purchased, I thought you HAD to have females with males, hence the 1 male to 3 female ratio. Well at least they're all quite happy, for now at least. With so many people swearing by pfs, that's probably what I'll do, and throw some cc in filter for buffering. And if the fish love it, that to me is more important than color choice. Thanks for the quick help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish love anything with the grain size of sand. I find haps and peacocks look great over black. I did have a leleupi that darkened his orange (to blend I assume) over black but was brilliant over white...but not the haps and peacocks that I have kept.


----------

